# goldblat



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

are they worth the low price ? i bought a 2.5 corner finisher witch i hate and a spotter i love


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> are they worth the low price ? i bought a 2.5 corner finisher witch i hate and a spotter i love


Pump and bazookas good, i have these, leave the boxes, angle heads, handles etc in the shop.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

how about the gooseneck / box filler


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Goose neck, and box filler are good too, same as anyone elses, the bazooka is just a copy of the tape tech, all compatable with tape tech parts mine goes well no problems at all BUT i have never used any other so cant compare but im happy with it. The boxes are just a little thinner grade and dont feel as good as my tape techs. Angle heads are a little on the thin side too, my drywall masters are much smoother, the the handles are well made but they feel thin to hold, northstar handles are great nice and thick with rubber grips.

I got a full set of goldblatt i didnt know any different so have been upgrading peice by peice as i felt like it, goldblatts do work they are just trying to offer a lower price but its a shame they cheaped out on a few things, its done them some damage but it dosnt matter what your in the market for, you can buy everything in the cheaper or more expensive version.

Pump Bazooka gooseneck box filler seems all good, but if i were to do it again i would prob go drywallmaster or northstar but here in nz tools are super expensive and we dont have much choice.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

they have a gooseneck / box filler that are combined on the pump just twist a lever to fill tube or box have anyone used this ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats called a muff, i mean a mud diver and i have been after one but they have been discontinued, Shame, seems like a handy little tool but obviously not selling.
Oh well i will just have to stick to the the muff then.:thumbup:

Unless someone knows a store they can link me too, I tryed west tech and All Wall, Any other ideas???


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

my local supply yard has one on the shelf i allways notice it while im ordering the yard is called building specialties in marysville washington not sure if they have a site


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> my local supply yard has one on the shelf i allways notice it while im ordering the yard is called building specialties in marysville washington not sure if they have a site


*Name: Building Specialties
*Street: 15102 State Avenue
Marysville, wa 98271-
Phone: (360) 653-5006

:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> my local supply yard has one on the shelf i allways notice it while im ordering the yard is called building specialties in marysville washington not sure if they have a site


Dude your the man, can you get them to post some contacts on this thread for me, not sure how i can get this to happen?? I really wanted to use an online site. Anyone one else got an ideas then step up please.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

rhardman said:


> *Name: Building Specialties*
> Street: 15102 State Avenue
> Marysville, wa 98271-
> Phone: (360) 653-5006
> ...


Cheers Mr Hardman
Dont know extra numbers to add to these and damed if im going to give cards numbers over the phone though??

Any other ideas? I really need an online store to go get it then put it up for me, All Wall im calling you out as i already have before on this.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

l&wsupply.com is the main web page for building specialties


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I called them and spoke to brian, Top man that brian and we are on the case, thanks guys i hope it works out. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

good old brian he will get you fixed up !:yes:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> they have a gooseneck / box filler that are combined on the pump just twist a lever to fill tube or box have anyone used this ?


I thought of inventing that, guess I'm a little too late...


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

sux when someone patents your idea my idea was a quick release exstention for a binks texture gun but never did it !


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Cheers Mr Hardman
> Dont know extra numbers to add to these and damed if im going to give cards numbers over the phone though??
> 
> Any other ideas? I really need an online store to go get it then put it up for me, All Wall im calling you out as i already have before on this.


Don't know if I'm out of line here,,, but I have been giving All-Wall my card number over the phone for YEARS. Dern man, ,,If you get chump'd,,, you can call your card company and have the purchase cleared. However, that NEVER happens with ALL-WALL.

Just My Humble Opinion.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Don't know if I'm out of line here,,, but I have been giving All-Wall my card number over the phone for YEARS. Dern man, ,,If you get chump'd,,, you can call your card company and have the purchase cleared. However, that NEVER happens with ALL-WALL.
> 
> Just My Humble Opinion.


 ALL WALL isthe big box store every local hates so much


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

by the way cazna hope you enjoy the new tool brian told me he sent it out this mrn. let me know what you think !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Will do mike, thanks for letting me know it was there. :thumbsup:


----------

